# Does Your Golden Drool?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have never seen drool strings from either of my Goldens, but they both drip water when they drink, and they both pant a lot. I do think I will see some drool after running from Zander come summer! I have never been around him running hard in extreme heat.

The Whippets do not drip water when drinking, and they not pant unless outdoors in extreme heat or utterly exhausted from extreme activity. It took a while to get used to the sound of panting about the house when I first got a Golden! I can't say I'm crazy about it, and I tell them to "lie down" or "off" if they pant in my face or on the bed.

Over all in my experience, Goldens, except maybe some of the more extreme UK type ones, are not really bad droolers!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS Mine don't drool when they beg, oddly enough


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

She really drools when begging -which usually means a 'go to your bed' command so that she does it at a distance rather than on our shoes!

Sometimes when she's really running about she'll drool and then have a shake - which results in a think stream of drool wrapped round her muzzle. Yuck!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is totally dry-mouthed and I LOVE it!.
i don't like droolers too much!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Only Tucker drools. He only does this when he's waiting for a very good treat.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe drools when she is waiting for her dinner. She's so cute, the tip of her tongue rolls out and quivers.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We have "drool cloths" to wipe Coach's mouth!! We keep some in the car too. He is the worst-you would think he's part St Bernard.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Lilla's not so bad but G-Dog is a sloppy drinker.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey doesn't drool at all, but Bentley will leave a lake on the floor after he drinks. It just poors out of his mouth. He also drools when he is watching me eat something. It is really bad, LOL.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy never, ever drools. She's too much of a princess. Abby, however, drools a lake whenever she's really craving something that we're eating.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy doesn't drool at all and I am very thankful!! My brother's lab "slime's you"! Emmy's too much of a girlie girl to drool. She thinks it's gross...LOL.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady does not drool in the house except after drinking. 

Going to class, is a whole different story. When he starts to sniff at the ground, and he gets all excited over the smells, he leaves puddles on the ground.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Both of mine are droolers after drinking water especially Bamabear. And Beau drools when waiting for his snacks. But nothing really bad.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Phoebe only drools when she drinks her water...she doesn't swallow the last gulp...also when she plays hard in the yard with Bo...Bo on the other hand is a big drooler with big jowls to go with his big head...he drools when waiting for a treat or his dinner or watching us eat something...or for no good reason at all...it is just there:yuck:...my husband thinks he is part St bernard...lol...we don't get the stringy stuff unless he is playing in the yard with Phoebe...just the drippy drops....don't even get me started on how he drinks his water:doh:...thank God I have hardwood floors.

He wouldn't be Bo if he didn't drool...part of who he is...I keep telling myself that....:uhoh:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh man, Merlin drools if there is even the slightest, most remote possibility of him getting food. I have never seen nor had a dog that drools as much as he does. When it's time to feed him I make him sit on the linoleum floor in the laundry room while waiting because the drool pours out in big long strings. :yuck: On walks he gets the frothy long strings. I actually had someone ask me if he was sick! LOL!

It's really gross!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, and our laundry room floor is constantly wet from him dripping water all over when he drinks. **** if he isn't pretty high maintenence! LOL!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Only when we're on walks, and it's not really drool, he just gets a little foamy around the nose and mouth.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I think everyone saw my drool picture.. That should explain..


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know how to answer as Oliver doesn't but Nygel does! Actually, Nygel is my first golden who does drool:doh:

Now, our kitchen should be marked "Danger" as both of the boys are slobs with their water. Water and ceramic tile just don't go well together with sock feet! Oliver, being a proper gentleman, just leaves water on the floor near the water bowl but Nygel has a trail all over the house. Until Nygel, I didn't know that a dog could keep that much water in their mouth! It's really nice when he comes from the water bowl and puts his head on your lap!!!! YUCK!!!!!!

We jokingly say "here come the Hounds of the Baskervilles" when the boys hit the water bowl!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey dribbles his water all over the floor, and sometimes when hes sitting and watching us eat something, he gets a long string of drool hanging out both sides of his mouth :yuck:. At the park he gets foamy and drools too.


----------



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

The only time Sam drools is when he's begging. He's at his worst with cheese! It comes out like a faucet! He is out of control if you take cheese from the fridge. He stomps his front feet, and his eyes look like he's on dope! He will follow me everywhere until he gets some. He will wake from a sound sleep to get it no matter how quiet I am. I have to show him both hands when I'm done, or else he'll think I'm hiding it. Bill T.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Jenna...Cma's hte extreme UK type, nad he doesn't drool or drip water...totally clean

Then there's Bailey..California Golden, who fits Merlins description, and is liberal with the drinking water too.


> Oh man, Merlin drools if there is even the slightest, most remote possibility of him getting food.


Taegan is a pest with water. She scoops it up in her mouth, then drips it as she runs out. That's when she isn't dumping her toys into the water while she gets a drink( so no-one else can pick them up)

Odin drips water on the floor, but delicately...but always cleans up after himself


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

No drooling as of yet, only drips water everywhere after drinking. I think he does it on purpose!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

billt said:


> The only time Sam drools is when he's begging. He's at his worst with cheese! It comes out like a faucet! He is out of control if you take cheese from the fridge. He stomps his front feet, and his eyes look like he's on dope! He will follow me everywhere until he gets some. He will wake from a sound sleep to get it no matter how quiet I am. I have to show him both hands when I'm done, or else he'll think I'm hiding it. Bill T.


LOLOLOL!!!!! That's funny!


----------

